# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  مطلوب وظائف إدارية بالجامعة الأردنية

## الوسادة

*تعلن الجامعة الأردنية عن حاجتها  لتعيين الوظائف الإدارية التالية :
الجامعة الأردنية / عمّان.
1.   إداري / عام :
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في احد   التخصصات التالية  ] العلوم الإدارية ( إدارة الأعمال /الإدارة العامة / الاقتصاد /نظم معلومات إدارية )      / اللغة الإنجليزية /  اللغة العربية /اللغات الأوروبية  /  الحاسوب / العلوم الإكتوارية[ من جامعــة معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن "جيد".
§         أن يكون لديه إلمام باللغة الإنجليزية .
§         أن يكون حاصلاً على دورة في استخدام الحاسوب / تكنولوجيا المعلومات.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.

2.   إداري ومترجم للعمل في مكتب العلاقات الدولية :
        أ‌-        مترجم ( إنجليزي- عربي  )
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على  درجة الماجستير في ( الترجمة أو اللغة الإنجليزية ) أو درجة البكالوريوس ( الترجمة أو اللغة الإنجليزية )  من جامعــة معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن "جيد".
§         أن يكون لديه خبرة (3) سنوات على الأقل في مجال الترجمة لحملة درجة البكالوريوس.

3.   إداري ( لوازم / تخليص / ديوان ) للعمل في دائرة اللوازم المركزية:
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في احد   التخصصات التالية  ] العلوم الإدارية ( إدارة الأعمال /الإدارة العامة /المحاسبة / التمويل / الاقتصاد /نظم معلومات إدارية )  أو أحد التخصصات المتعلقة بعلم الحاسوب [ من جامعــة معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
§     أن يكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن (3) سنوات  في المجالات  التالية (  التخليص الجمركي والإعفاءات الجمركية  أو السجلات وأعمال الدواوين أو التدقيق المالي أو التأمين أو المشتريات أو المهارات الحاسوبية المتعلقة بنظام اللوازم والمستودعات , الإدخالات , الاخراجات )
§         أن يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية .
§         أن يجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35)  عاماً.


4.   إداري / تمويل وأوراق مالية  للعمل في وحدة الصناديق المالية:
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص محاسبة أو تمويل من جامعــة معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
§         أن يكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن (5) سنوات في مجال التحليل المالي والأوراق المالية.
§         يفضل من  يحمل إحدى الشهادات المهنية مثل ( CBA أو CFA ).
§          يجيد استخدام جهاز الحاسوب.
§         أن يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية ( قراءة وكتابة ).
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.


5.   محاسب للعمل في وحدة الصناديق المالية:
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص محاسبة من جامعــة معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
§         أن يكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن (5) سنوات في مجال العمل.
§         يفضل من يحمل إحدى الشهادات المهنية مثل ( CBA أو CMA أو CFM )
§         أن يجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية ( قراءة وكتابة ).
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.

6.   محاسب / عام
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص محاسبة من جامعــة معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن جيد.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.


7.   الكتبة  :
               ‌أ-        كاتب / عام
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على شهادة دبلوم كليات المجتمع ( شامل ) في احد  التخصصات التالية ( إدارة الأعمال / المحاسبة / التمويل / نظم معلومات حاسوبية / نظم معلومات محاسبية / نظم معلومات إدارية / اللغة العربية / اللغة الإنجليزية / علم المكتبات )  من كلية معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن " جيد ".
§         أن يكون لديه إلمام باللغة الإنجليزية وأن يجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.

            ‌ب-     كاتب / لوازم
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على شهادة دبلوم كليات المجتمع ( شامل ) في  احد   تخصصات المهن التجارية  من كلية معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن "جيد ".
§     أن يكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن (3) سنوات  في المجالات التالية ( التخليص الجمركي والإعفاءات الجمركية  أو السجلات وأعمال الدواوين أو التدقيق المالي أو التأمين أو المشتريات) .
§         أن يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية .
§         أن يجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.


     ‌ج-  كاتب / علاقات عامة / في وحدة الإعلام والعلاقات العامة والثقافية ( للعمل في مكتب ارتباط في مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية ).
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على شهادة دبلوم كليات المجتمع ( شامل ) في أحد التخصصين التاليين ( لغة إنجليزية أو نظم معلومات إدارية  )  من كلية معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن " جيد ".
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم  (35) عاماً.


8.   أمين مستودع / دائرة اللوازم المركزية :
§     أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على شهادة دبلوم كليات المجتمع ( شامل ) في تخصصات المهن التجارية  من كلية معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن  " جيد ".
§         أن يكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن (3) سنوات في إدارة المخازن والمستودعات.
§         أن يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية قراءة وكتابة .
§         أن يجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.

9.   مساعد أمين مستودع / دائرة اللوازم المركزية :
§         أن يكون المتقدم أردني الجنسية حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة ( ناجح ) .
§         أن يكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن (3) سنوات في إدارة المخازن والمستودعات.
§         أن يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية .
§         أن يجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدم   (35) عاماً.

10.        سكرتيرة / طابعة:
§     أن تكون المتقدمة أردنية الجنسية حاصلة على شهادة دبلوم كلية مجتمع ( شامل ) في احد  التخصصات التالية ( إدارة أعمال / سكرتاريا وإدارة مكاتب / اللغة الإنجليزية / حاسوب ) وبتقدير لا يقل عن " جيد ".
§         أن تجيد الطباعة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وأن تجيد استخدام الحاسوب.
§         أن يكون لديها إلمام باللغة الإنجليزية .
§         أن لا يتجاوز عمر المتقدمة   (35) عاماً.
§         يفضل أن يكون لديها خبرة لا تقل عن سنتين في مجال الأعمال الإدارية أو السكرتاريا ).



11.        مشرفة سكن للعمل في دائرة المنازل الداخلية / عمادة شؤون الطلبة
§     أن تكون المتقدمة أردنية الجنسية حاصلة على درجة البكالوريوس أو شهادة دبلوم كليات مجتمع  في جميع التخصصات من جامعة أو كلية  معترف بها وبالدراسة المنتظمة وبتقدير لا يقل عن "جيد" .
§         القدرة على تحمل ضغوط العمل والدوام لفترات طويلة .
§         الدوام حسب برنامج العمل التي تحددها الجامعة.
§         أن تعمل حسب نظام المبيت.
§         يفضل من لديها خبرة بالإشراف.
§         أن تكون عزباء.
§     أن توقع ( لدى اختيارها للعمل ) ما يلزم بالعمل في دائرة المنازل وفقاً لنظام المبيت ولن يسمح لها بالانتقال إلى أي موقع آخر في الجامعة.


تقدم الطلبات في بناية رقم (10) في الجامعة الأردنية / عمان والدخول فقط من بوابة رقم ( 5) بجانب المدرسة النموذجية من الساعة ( 9 ) صباحاً ولغاية الساعة ( 1 ) ظهراً اعتباراً من صباح يوم الأربعاء الموافق 11/5/2011  ولغــاية يوم الخميس الموافــق                           19/5/2011 .   

ويرفـق بالطلـب الوثائـق التاليـة (غير مستردة) مع ضرورة الالتزام بموعد الإعلان .

 ( ولن يتم قبول أية طلبات  غير  مستوفية لشروط الإعلان أوبعد تاريخ انتهاء الإعلان )

1)      صورة شخصية واحدة.
2)      صورة عن المؤهل العلمي مصدقة حسب الأصول ( كشف علامات التوجيهي + المؤهل العلمي).
3)      صورة عن الخبرة العملية مصدقة حسب الأصول ( من وزارة العمل أو مديرية العمل التابعة للمنطقة والضمان الاجتماعي )
4)      صورة عن هوية الأحوال المدنية.

نقلا عن موقع الجامعة الأردنية 

*

----------

